# UGA at Tennessee



## MCBUCK (Sep 24, 2017)

Living in north Georgia, you South Georgia boys have no idea the level of distaste a lot of us Dawgs here in the mountains feel for the vols. Yes, I refuse the capitalization. I still remember the Manning years, and that bizarre, frustrating day we managed to allow Erik Ainge (corrected) run 1179 naked bootlegs and look like Tom Brady.
They scare me every year no matter what. I just want to get out of that pasture with healthy knees and a one point win, but I'd love to see us drop 40 on a booch and goose egg them at home. and see Chubb break about 255 as payback for 2015...
All in all, the vols could really slow down the run and you know they'll pack kneeland for this one. 

Thoughts?

As a side note.Chubb is within a few games of breaking 4000 yards; he's at 3795 now.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 24, 2017)

We gonna stomp the mash out of them hillbillies.
With a hob nailed boot !!!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 24, 2017)

It's payback time,Dawgs gonna destroy them toothless hillbillies


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 24, 2017)

Twiggbuster said:


> We gonna stomp the mash out of them hillbillies.
> With a hob nailed boot !!!





fish hawk said:


> It's payback time,Dawgs gonna destroy them toothless hillbillies



Don't get ahead of yourselves fellas.  Remember, Tennessee just conquered the best 0-5 team in the nation.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 24, 2017)

Don't want them to be overconfident for that very reason. 07' was the same situation; vaws played terrible in the first few games, while the Dawgs were hitting in eight cylinders...we rolled into the pasture overlooking them and got slammed.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2017)

One thing for sure is the coaching staff have plenty to remind the players all week getting prepared for this game. I'd be willing to bet the first game film they watched this morning was the walk off Dobbnail boot from last year. I like our chances in this game but I caution my Dawg brethren to be careful thinking we walk out there with a w. Again too many times we go to Jacksonville or Knoxville with the better team and leave with a L. My biggest concern is this will be Fromm's first road game in a hostile crowd. ND was nothing more than a home game. It will be loud and I don't care how much poise he's shown up to this point he will be in a war. For us to win the game he will have throw it well just like he did last night. The D will show up the offense has to play like they did last night. Go Dawgs!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 24, 2017)

I see you lurking there accubond. Play nice.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2017)

The vowels always get up for Georgia, and it seems we try to overlook them almost every year.  I think/hope CKS has the guys fired up and we play like we did last night.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 24, 2017)

He seems to have them playing differently than I believe I've ever seen a Georgia team play before. Disciplined yes, but not just fundamentally disciplined. Personal fouls are disappearing it seems, no taunting, no over the top celebrations, etc. it like he has told them to act like men. Act like they have been here before. Act like winners. I really hate to say it, but they are acting very ...nah...I ain't saying anything


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 24, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> The vowels always get up for Georgia, and it seems we try to overlook them almost every year.  I think/hope CKS has the guys fired up and we play like we did last night.



I was thinking the same way for the last 4 games. We've been used to them playing bad for to long. Totally different team under kirby. Will take a while to get used to this. Made me a believer last night.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 24, 2017)

It's been a long time in the waiting to see that type of game and game planning. Chaney did a good job and used a lot of weapons last night(did I just say that) let's hope he stays on track and leaves it wide open for the Voles, we do not need to underestimate the Voles and the will they will have to beat us....

GO!!!!DAWGS!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 24, 2017)

Booch will use every thing he has in his tool box. Lest anyone forgets, he has beaten us twice in a row. I never thought he would be able to do that z


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2017)

I can look out my window and see Tennessee. I know a lot of Vols and most of them are nice people. They just cant help being obnoxious about the Vols. But after all they dont have much more going for them that state.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 24, 2017)

I work in Tennessee a good bit, and in Kville a lot...and I actually like the area a lot. I do a lot of business in that state and the people are as a rule are great. But talking college football with a vawl fan is not advised. I just avoid the subject with most of them or just tell them what a great team they have.


----------



## Katalee (Sep 24, 2017)

I for sure ain't no bulldog fan. ( Go Tech ). But Georgia is playing as good as anybody in the country right now, I don't see anyone in the sec east beating them .


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2017)

Katalee said:


> I for sure ain't no bulldog fan. ( Go Tech ). But Georgia is playing as good as anybody in the country right now, I don't see anyone in the sec east beating them .



it sure wont be the vols this year. likely on bama.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 24, 2017)

If Kirby can get the team up for Miss St, who isn't a rival, surely he can do so for a rival that shamed them at the dog house last year. Like previously mentioned I just want the team to leave vol nation with good health. Ladt 2 trips there have been costly to the Dawgs.  Chubb and Gurley. It's time to curb stomp a rival!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2017)

I hate Kneeland Stadium... It is a garbage dump, crappy field and does nothing but get people hurt due to poor field position and the facilities are the worst in the SEC. The stupid Vols spend money on a TV while the rest of the building turns to junk. But what do you expect from people that their biggest high light of the week is Vol football and a trip to WalMart.

But listen to all the mushroom picking, sister dating Vols and they think that place is heaven.. It's only because they compare it to their roach & rat infested trailer parks.. 

Vols suck!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I hate Kneeland Stadium... It is a garbage dump, crappy field and does nothing but get people hurt due to poor field position and the facilities are the worst in the SEC. The stupid Vols spend money on a TV while the rest of the building turns to junk. But what do you expect from people that their biggest high light of the week is Vol football and a trip to WalMart.
> 
> But listen to all the mushroom picking, sister dating Vols and they think that place is heaven.. It's only because they compare it to their roach & rat infested trailer parks..
> 
> Vols suck!



vomitnation wants this fool gone. umass. lol. epic beatdown coming his way in Tuscaloosa this year. i hope the dogs leave something for the tide other than crumbs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> vomitnation wants this fool gone. umass. lol. epic beatdown coming his way in Tuscaloosa this year. i hope the dogs leave something for the tide other than crumbs.



I just hope Bama punishes them like they've been doing to everyone else.. I think our senior linebackers and going to be out for revenge..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> vomitnation wants this fool gone. umass. lol. epic beatdown coming his way in Tuscaloosa this year. i hope the dogs leave something for the tide other than crumbs.



Each team has their nemesis that can go an entire season with zero wins, except against "us".  For our team it is Ole Miss. For UGA it is Tennessee. Never take your nemesis opponent for granted. Treat them like a 10-0 team and it's your turn to face them. Bring 110% of everything you've got for 110% of the game. 

If at the end of the day you won, even if by 1 point, then it was a good day. If at the end of the day you totally destroyed and humiliated them, then it was a great day.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I just hope Bama punishes them like they've been doing to everyone else.. I think our senior linebackers and going to be out for revenge..



last year was 49-0 at their crap house. nasty whining bout all the injuries. i expect a similar beat down this year in tuscaloosa. bamas 2nd team offense is special and will put up 30 on them.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 25, 2017)

I would be surprised if UT wins a game in SEC play this year. UGA is playing the best I've seen in a long time , and should have no problem Saturday putting us away. But UT is still my team, so GO VOLS!!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 25, 2017)

joepuppy said:


> I would be surprised if UT wins a game in SEC play this year. UGA is playing the best I've seen in a long time , and should have no problem Saturday putting us away. But UT is still my team, so GO VOLS!!



your team will wake up this Saturday just to play us, they always do. I just hope the DAWGS  slap them back to sleep


GO!!!!DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2017)

joepuppy said:


> I would be surprised if UT wins a game in SEC play this year. UGA is playing the best I've seen in a long time , and should have no problem Saturday putting us away. But UT is still my team, so GO VOLS!!



joe. you are the level headed goodvol here. do you want butch gone? whats your take.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 25, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> joe. you are the level headed goodvol here. do you want butch gone? whats your take.



I think most vols have been patient with Jones, but that is running out. He is not a championship caliber coach. 5 seasons has shown me a lot of wasted talent and some lucky breaks. That's about it. We can't get out our own way it seems like. Personally, I think Butch should go after this season. He has made some improvements from where we were, but I feel like he has hit his ceiling. The problem is, who is out there to replace him? The Vol faithful were just ready to see some stability at the HC position. Other than recruiting well,he has been a train wreck. So I say let him finish the season, and anything less than a 9 win season, show him the door.


----------



## dpoole (Sep 25, 2017)

Best watch out for some kind of trick play early from vols to get a little momen


----------



## elfiii (Sep 25, 2017)

joepuppy said:


> I would be surprised if UT wins a game in SEC play this year. UGA is playing the best I've seen in a long time , and should have no problem Saturday putting us away. But UT is still my team, so GO VOLS!!





nickel back said:


> your team will wake up this Saturday just to play us, they always do. I just hope the DAWGS  slap them back to sleep
> 
> 
> GO!!!!DAWGS!!!!



What he said. ^ The Vols have a history of ruining entire seasons for us. My Dawg Bros need to chill until the fat lady has sung and left the building.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2017)

elfiii said:


> What he said. ^ The Vols have a history of ruining entire seasons for us. My Dawg Bros need to chill until the fat lady has sung and left the building.



This is me taking it easy.. If we win, I'll run every Vol out of here next week beside's Joe.. Although, they're aren't really in here to begin with..


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2017)

UT will play their best game of the year, and their mediocre FG kicker will look like Kevin Butler, in his hay day.


----------



## JSnake (Sep 25, 2017)

I hope you're wrong bo$$!


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 25, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> He seems to have them playing differently than I believe I've ever seen a Georgia team play before. Disciplined yes, but not just fundamentally disciplined. Personal fouls are disappearing it seems, no taunting, no over the top celebrations, etc. it like he has told them to act like men. Act like they have been here before. Act like winners. I really hate to say it, but they are acting very ...nah...I ain't saying anything



They do look like Alabama. I think the way I saw them play Mississippi State, Yea Saban had a real influence on Kirby. But that is a good thing. I enjoyed watching the dawgs lay waste to Mississippi state the other night.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 25, 2017)

Need to be careful.  Vol players might show out to save their season.

If we are careful, rocky top is gonna be wet with tears!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 25, 2017)

Seeing sports news reports that Eason may be returning for the UT game, but I'm good with Fromm starting Saturday. Maybe Jacob should take another game or 2 off to continue rehab to make sure he's healthy; of course Jake will not mind if there's more delays in his return.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 25, 2017)

I fully expect the vowels to come out like the NE Pats...they always seem to put a lot into this game.  I haven't watched them this year much, so I really don't know what we have to do in order to play them well.  Maybe we just need to play "Kirby Ball" and make them adjust. What little I saw of the fu game, 10rc's offense was erratic in their play calling and I couldn't get a read on what they were trying to do; call it a lack of offensive identity maybe? They only seemed to have one o playmaker and that was Kelly. Defensively, they did appear to have a semblance of a DL, but I'm not a great analyst either.  Joe?? Chime in at any time.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 25, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Living in north Georgia, you South Georgia boys have no idea the level of distaste a lot of us Dawgs here in the mountains feel for the vols. Yes, I refuse the capitalization. I still remember the Manning years, and that bizarre, frustrating day we managed to allow Erik Ainge (corrected) run 1179 naked bootlegs and look like Tom Brady.
> They scare me every year no matter what. I just want to get out of that pasture with healthy knees and a one point win, but I'd love to see us drop 40 on a booch and goose egg them at home. and see Chubb break about 255 as payback for 2015...
> All in all, the vols could really slow down the run and you know they'll pack kneeland for this one.
> 
> ...



Ainge was a pretty good QB. He had an addiction problem that really messed him up. 


I'm not impressed with either team right now and this is usually a close game,  but GA should win convincingly. Yall should have a chip on your shoulder from the past 2 years and our defense is a joke.  I don't understand what is going on with Shoop. He had top ranked defenses with less talent at Vandy and Penn St. Yall will run and pass on us at will.  Chaney will pick on Martin all night.  I don't know why he's still playing honestly.  Wiggins might get some action in this one,  but I'm not sure it'll make a difference.  We can't stop the run and our CBs give too much cushion cause they get burned otherwise. 

There's a lot of us trying to protest against this staff right now.  I didn't even watch the game last week and will likely miss this one.  I hope Neyland is half empty and yall have Butch fired.  If he wins this,  it'll buy him another year.  We need a new coach before next season.  And the only way I see it happening is loosing the majority of the rest of the season and nothing speaks louder than an empty stadium.


First time in a long time that I'll be picking the mutts over my Vols, but this season has already broke my faith in this staff.  I was excited for the defensive staff, but they have been a joke.  Offense is OK when in rythem,  but our OC is cutting his teeth.  Butch is still controlling the offense and it's not looking how it could with a competent play caller.

Take the spread boys UGA by double digits


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 25, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> I fully expect the vowels to come out like the NE Pats...they always seem to put a lot into this game.  I haven't watched them this year much, so I really don't know what we have to do in order to play them well.  Maybe we just need to play "Kirby Ball" and make them adjust. What little I saw of the fu game, 10rc's offense was erratic in their play calling and I couldn't get a read on what they were trying to do; call it a lack of offensive identity maybe? They only seemed to have one o playmaker and that was Kelly. Defensively, they did appear to have a semblance of a DL, but I'm not a great analyst either.  Joe?? Chime in at any time.



You would be spot on.  We want to be more balanced but our QB is hit or miss. It really hurts losing Jennings at WR. Calloway and Johnson have been good targets,  but Kelly is our leading receive and he's  a RB. Dormady needs to calm down. He either locks on,  or is rushed and throws off his back foot. Kelly and Chandler are above average backs,  but if we can't get the pass game going,  they'll be punished early and often. 

IMO  Butches system requires true playmakers. Get them the ball and let them do what they do.  Make something out of nothing.  That's not happening this year
 We throw to the flats too much and are very predictable and honestly boring. I don't feel were using our guys to their ability.  We need to be looking for mismatches and play strategic  x''s and o's football.  When we do,  we get a rythem, but usually Butch is a Jimmy and Joe kind of guy.  (Relying on athletes to make something out of nothing)


----------



## Horns (Sep 25, 2017)

"I'm not impressed with either team right now". BuckNasty83

I don't think you can be impressed then after what Georgia did last weekend


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 25, 2017)

I was thinking along those same lines ..bucknasy, .if UGA did not impress on Saturday, then you're probably going to be picked on incessantly. Even if that had been any other team besides UGA, that was an impressive performance. 204 rushing, 201 passing, 9-12 passing, only giving up 280 total offenses...it was an impressive outing against a quality opponent, regardless of the winning team.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 25, 2017)

Horns said:


> "I'm not impressed with either team right now". BuckNasty83
> 
> I don't think you can be impressed then after what Georgia did last weekend



It was a good win,  no doubt.  But I was on the State hype train as well


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 25, 2017)

Well, ok... but I did just find this on a vawl board...

" I have to say that we have the best back in Kelly in all of SEC"

Fans should have confidence in their players.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm picking on you some nasty....With that said, Kelly is dangerous and needs a spy. Don't like playing up there at all.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 25, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Well, ok... but I did just find this on a vawl board...
> 
> " I have to say that we have the best back in Kelly in all of SEC"
> 
> Fans should have confidence in their players.


I'm used to it and Trust me,  I've seen it lol.  But fwiw, he is leading the SEC in rushing. Not bad for a 3* guy with a target on his back. Butch has an eye for talent,  just don't know how to use it.


Edit: He's good,  but I don't think we can say he's the best


----------



## nickel back (Sep 26, 2017)

I also think Eason will play some in this game, if he plays well and keeps the team rolling Kirby will let him play on. Myself I will be torn between Eason and Fromm. I think Eason should have his chance......


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 26, 2017)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Seeing sports news reports that Eason may be returning for the UT game, but I'm good with Fromm starting Saturday. Maybe Jacob should take another game or 2 off to continue rehab to make sure he's healthy; of course Jake will not mind if there's more delays in his return.



In the depth chart announced for the game Fromm is the starter and Eason is 3rd string.  Gonna be a tough choice one day though.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 26, 2017)

If the wins against Notre Dame on the road and the dismantling of MS last week didn't impress, you might be living in alternative world.  Oh wait, its a vol fan.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> It was a good win,  no doubt.  But I was on the State hype train as well



Hey Bucknasty... Please reply to this thread so I can finally silence your nonsense..

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=899685&page=2


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2017)

Horns said:


> "I'm not impressed with either team right now". BuckNasty83
> 
> I don't think you can be impressed then after what Georgia did last weekend





MCBUCK said:


> I was thinking along those same lines ..bucknasy, .if UGA did not impress on Saturday, then you're probably going to be picked on incessantly. Even if that had been any other team besides UGA, that was an impressive performance. 204 rushing, 201 passing, 9-12 passing, only giving up 280 total offenses...it was an impressive outing against a quality opponent, regardless of the winning team.



I can see his point. I'm an ironclad Dawg fan but I'm not a homer. Winning like this is a new experience for the team. I'm moderately impressed but I'm not quite sold yet. Check with me just before the GT game.


----------



## skeeter24 (Sep 26, 2017)

UGA looked to be firing on all cylinders on Saturday night.  Based on the first few games of the season you would think that the Bulldogs would dominate....however, this game has been decided by 7 points or fewer each of the last 5 years.  I hope it is a decent game as there have not been many of those thus far in SEC play.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 26, 2017)

joepuppy said:


> I think most vols have been patient with Jones, but that is running out. He is not a championship caliber coach. 5 seasons has shown me a lot of wasted talent and some lucky breaks. That's about it. We can't get out our own way it seems like. Personally, I think Butch should go after this season. He has made some improvements from where we were, but I feel like he has hit his ceiling. The problem is, who is out there to replace him? The Vol faithful were just ready to see some stability at the HC position. Other than recruiting well,he has been a train wreck. So I say let him finish the season, and anything less than a 9 win season, show him the door.



I don't think they can get rid of another coach. Ya'llve already paid to much to other "championship" coaches to just fire them a couple years after hiring.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 26, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> It was a good win,  no doubt.  But I was on the State hype train as well



You might be impressed this week when the savages come to town. Don't worry, it won't be a fluke, just a whipping.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 27, 2017)

this is the stuff that kills me...( Georgia wins by three touchdowns? That’s what SEC Country’s Mike Griffith — who covers Tennessee said)

the DAWGS do not need to buy in to this stupid talk.

GO!!!!DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2017)

nickel back said:


> this is the stuff that kills me...( Georgia wins by three touchdowns? That’s what SEC Country’s Mike Griffith — who covers Tennessee said)
> 
> the DAWGS do not need to buy in to this stupid talk.
> 
> GO!!!!DAWGS!!!!



Nope! A Hail Mary will suffice..


----------



## nickel back (Sep 27, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nope! A Hail Mary will suffice..



I know right!


just win DAWGS

GO!!!!DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2017)

I am expecting a hard fought game, myself. I am also picking us to win. Hey, as long as we get the win, I'll be happy. But I hope we go in there and stomp on them with a hobnail boot and crush their faces. Now that would be sweet!  

O DAWGS!


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 27, 2017)

Ideally if our defense shows up like they have been doing. We might not have to hear Rocky top too much


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2017)

HunterJoe24 said:


> Ideally if our defense shows up like they have been doing. We might not have to hear Rocky top too much



Let's pray we don't hear it at all Saturday!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 27, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Let's pray we don't hear it at all Saturday!



I know right...... lol. We will be there for the game and that's the only thing I dread is that stupid song. Hopefully that junkyard D will make it scarce.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2017)

daily volsux


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm just gonna leave this right here....

Tennessee DE Kyle Phillips...

"We just need to kick them in the mouth"

http://www.12up.com/posts/5598899-tennessee-de-says-they-need-to-kick-georgia-in-the-mouth


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 28, 2017)

To win, they will have to.  UGA is pretty confident going into this one, so you never know.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> I'm just gonna leave this right here....
> 
> Tennessee DE Kyle Phillips...
> 
> ...



And they literally will... Cheating scum bags!


----------



## MX5HIGH (Sep 28, 2017)

Any team can beat any other team on any given day.  Yes there's a chance Tenn could win I just don't think they will.  Go DAWGS!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 28, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> And they literally will... Cheating scum bags!



I've been trying to keep my mouth shut, but you drew me out for this one.  Please explain


----------



## br6ppc (Sep 28, 2017)

I just gotta share this. I got to work today and I just had to throw the gauntlet down. My supervisor is a UT grad. Well, I left him a little present in his office

Go Dawgs.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 28, 2017)

That'll get ya raise.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 28, 2017)

br6ppc said:


> I just gotta share this. I got to work today and I just had to throw the gauntlet down. My supervisor is a UT grad. Well, I left him a little present in his office
> 
> Go Dawgs.




Touche


----------



## Water Swat (Sep 28, 2017)

UT by 2. with a late field goal. 

They're not your 3-7 Notre Dame competition. And Miss St has been a laughing stock to the SEC for years. Not sure why those 2 wins have suddenly brought them up to  unbeatable status. Go Vols


----------



## antharper (Sep 28, 2017)

Water Swat said:


> UT by 2. with a late field goal.
> 
> They're not your 3-7 Notre Dame competition. And Miss St has been a laughing stock to the SEC for years. Not sure why those 2 wins have suddenly brought them up to  unbeatable status. Go Vols



Thanks , I sure needed a good laugh !!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 29, 2017)

So, waterspout, tell us more about watching your first season of football last year....You do know that this is a new season that started a few weeks ago. Here, let me help some...

ND 3-1 avg scoring 42 .00 ppg  Pts def 20.
UT 3-1 avg scoring  30.20 ppg Pts def 20.75
UMass anyone? Indiana Sta

Let's see...2010 thru 2016 ought to be good enough sample size to keep things current.

Miss St 56 w 35L with 7 Bowl games 5w 2L
vawls 45 w 42L with 3 bowl games all W

What were you saying about a laughingstock for years?

I'm just keeping things real. UT will be tuff no doubt, but not sure Indiania State and UMass are the same caliber as ND and Miss St.


----------



## antharper (Sep 29, 2017)

It's past his bedtime Mcbuck , he'll be back tomorrow, and will disappear after Saturday for a while !


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2017)

I say it will be a hard fight. But I think the Dawgs win by a field goal.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I've been trying to keep my mouth shut, but you drew me out for this one.  Please explain



Trying to keep your mouth shut?? No... Your team has had you SILENCED since last year.. 

Voltards are cheap shot, down right dirty players.. It will only be worse this Saturday as you chickens scratch the surface of Kneeland looking for a win..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2017)

br6ppc said:


> I just gotta share this. I got to work today and I just had to throw the gauntlet down. My supervisor is a UT grad. Well, I left him a little present in his office
> 
> Go Dawgs.



It would have been better if you smashed it with a hammer!

Good job!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2017)

antharper said:


> It's past his bedtime Mcbuck , he'll be back tomorrow, and will disappear after Saturday for a while !



Most Voltards disappear by the 4th or 5th week anyway..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2017)

Water Swat said:


> UT by 2. with a late field goal.
> 
> They're not your 3-7 Notre Dame competition. And Miss St has been a laughing stock to the SEC for years. Not sure why those 2 wins have suddenly brought them up to  unbeatable status. Go Vols



How does it feel having your University surrounded by Section 8 housing??


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 29, 2017)

kind of interesting...ya gotta hope Tucker has seen this.


----------



## Water Swat (Sep 29, 2017)

Settle down kids. Just saying, for last couple years or as long as ive been reading on this dump, dog fans thought as Notre Dame as a joke, and always over rated. But this year, it was different and beating notre dame was a "big win".


----------



## antharper (Sep 30, 2017)

water swat said:


> settle down kids. Just saying, for last couple years or as long as ive been reading on this dump, dog fans thought as notre dame as a joke, and always over rated. But this year, it was different and beating notre dame was a "big win".



dump ???


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2017)

Water Swat said:


> Settle down kids. Just saying, for last couple years or as long as ive been reading on this dump, dog fans thought as Notre Dame as a joke, and always over rated. But this year, it was different and beating notre dame was a "big win".



What does that say about you? You think this place is a "dump" but yet you've been secretly stalking this place for 2 years..


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> What does that say about you? You think this place is a "dump" but yet you've been secretly stalking this place for 2 years..



I love it when people say stuff like that.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## weathermantrey (Sep 30, 2017)

I have a feeling Tennessee is going to take this one... will probably be an ugly game though since both teams are overrated.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2017)

Just need to win and get better each week! Go Dawgs!


----------



## skeeter24 (Sep 30, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> What does that say about you? You think this place is a "dump" but yet you've been secretly stalking this place for 2 years..



Kinda like Slayer.  Hates the Vols buts spends hours making memes and talking about them


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2017)

A UT fan calling this place a dump, is funny. They play in a dump.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Sep 30, 2017)

What app can I stream the game on?!?


----------



## Dutch (Sep 30, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> A UT fan calling this place a dump, is funny. They play in a dump.



Not surprising...every UT fan I know is low class trash.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 30, 2017)

Here we go...


----------



## antharper (Sep 30, 2017)

Yes sir , it's about that time , just lord bless all these young men to come out of here healthy , both teams !


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2017)

Let's...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## antharper (Sep 30, 2017)

That started out perfect !!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!  Not going to be posting much today, fighting a kidney stone.  Dawgs need 7 off that early int, but it won't happen, dang it.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 30, 2017)

3-0 Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2017)

Little mix up on that 3rd down pass.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2017)

Fromm has got to quit staring down the receivers. Bad throw too.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 30, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Go Dawgs!!  Not going to be posting much today, fighting a kidney stone.  Dawgs need 7 off that early int, but it won't happen, dang it.



Good luck, them suck!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2017)

All right, let's see Swift on this series!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

Gotta hold on to those.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 30, 2017)

UT lined up offsides clear as day on that punt.  Even a medicated, pained me can see that.  UGA;s offense not looking good.  Hopefully the defense can play lights out.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2017)

Let's Go Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 30, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> All right, let's see Swift on this series!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



No Swift on the first 2 series.  He completely changes the way teams play defense.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2017)

D playing good. We got to take advantage of that.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2017)

Need to get going here.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 30, 2017)

Swift and Chubb on the field together next series I bet.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

Need a TD on this drive to open things up a little. Field goals will not win this game.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 30, 2017)

Fromm gotta settle down.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 30, 2017)

dawgs not being careful with the ball.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 30, 2017)

2 first downs!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

That would've been pretty had it worked.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 30, 2017)

Vawls selling out on the run. Want to make Fromm beat them with his arm, but the WRs ain't helping out a whole lot


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2017)

Playing very disorganized right now.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 30, 2017)

Used 2 timeouts in the first quarter, feels like last year.  Gotta be ready.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2017)

Fromm looks lost back there. Hopefully it's nerves and he'll quickly settle down.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 30, 2017)

What's all the confusion about dagnabbit!!???


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

That a baby!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

No we gotta get the run going.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 30, 2017)

That feels much better.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2017)

Fromm looked good on that one.


----------



## tcward (Sep 30, 2017)

Come on now let’s pound these chumps!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2017)

TD DAWGS!

Dawgs 10
Vols 0

Let's

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 30, 2017)

That'll work!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 30, 2017)

Lovin' the D!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2017)

That was delay of game on UT.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 30, 2017)

Come on Dawgs!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 30, 2017)

UT bout due a holding call


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

Cannot let 10RC get the running game going.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 30, 2017)

How about pass interference?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2017)

Should have called holding on UT!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

Where's the O-line from last week?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2017)

Refs suck! I watch a lot of games and these clowns see what they want to see.

Let's

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2017)

Kinda sloppy the last few series.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

How about a face mask!  We need to run the ball up the gut and quit this cute crap. Put Swift in and pound the rock.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 30, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Kinda sloppy the last few series.



Ya. Need an attitude adjustment at the half. I think there may be somewhat of a hangover from MSU


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2017)

Just got home and have been listening to the game on a vowel station. They were laughing at how TN. Was getting away with holding


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 30, 2017)

They missed a facemask on the Hardman run.  UT is holding every play.  if the refs call this game evenly UGA is already up 21-0.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2017)

Need a drive right here!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 30, 2017)

They are letting this trash team stay with them.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2017)

Put Eason in, my God! Fromm isn't seeing the field!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 30, 2017)

Got the ball back.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2017)

Ole number 7!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2017)

I was busy earlier, what was said about Eason? Able to play or what?

Let's

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2017)

Fromm is in his first real road test. He looks like a freshman


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

We caught a break on that one. Lots of sloppy play by 10RC and us  except for our D.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

Good hard run up the gut finally.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

How did he not get picked up?


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 30, 2017)

This offense is disgusting right now.  I know it was a missed assignment but Fromm has got to get the ball out sooner.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 30, 2017)

Good punt!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2017)

Fromm needs halftime to get here quickly with the lead. It's loud and he's in I'm lost mode. Come on Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2017)

I hate playing at Knee-land.  How many of our guys are limping now.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 30, 2017)

Come on guys!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> I hate playing at Knee-land.  How many of our guys are limping now.



Agreed. It should be outlawed to play there due to player safety.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2017)

Now we need to put a drive on and score a TD.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2017)

toolmkr20 said:


> Agreed. It should be outlawed to play there due to player safety.



Yep a 103,000 seat garbage pit.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 30, 2017)

Good run Chubb.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2017)

Run Chubb run!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

Lol, slide boy!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 30, 2017)

Jake from State Fromm!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 30, 2017)

Go Swift


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

Feed that boy the Rock!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 30, 2017)

Yes sir!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

I think down here in the red zone we need some designed quarterback keepers. They are collapsing on the run and as you can see the boy has some wheels.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2017)

TD fromm!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2017)

TD Dawgs!

17-0 All Dawgs!

Let's

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2017)

toolmkr20 said:


> I think down here in the red zone we need some designed quarterback keepers. They are collapsing on the run and as you can see the boy has some wheels.



Absolutely! Was calling for it on 2nd down.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 30, 2017)

toolmkr20 said:


> I think down here in the red zone we need some designed quarterback keepers. They are collapsing on the run and as you can see the boy has some wheels.



Definitely another option to defend.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

People can say what they want but Eason would not have scored on that play. That's another difference you have with Fromm in there.


----------



## tcward (Sep 30, 2017)

I am glad 10RC has the auto primer grey on today...not so much of that stinking orange...


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 30, 2017)

Fromm is seeing things a bit better now, including running lanes.  UGA gets the ball to start the 2nd half.  They need to get it to 24-0 or worse by then.  Defense has been playing lights out, if the cow pasture of a field doesn't injure any more players.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Sep 30, 2017)

Heck yea nice pic!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2017)

Int!!!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 30, 2017)

Let's score now!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

Great play. Our DB's are getting better every week.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 30, 2017)

That will work boys.  Run it down their throats.  Break them.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 30, 2017)

Herrian!


----------



## MX5HIGH (Sep 30, 2017)

Gonna score again!  

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 30, 2017)

Lovin it!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

Chaney must be reading our forum today lol.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2017)

YES!!!!! TD DAWGS!

24-0 Dawgs!

Let's

GO DAWGS!


----------



## MX5HIGH (Sep 30, 2017)

Anyone doubt FROMM now?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2017)

Way to go!!!!!!!

Man keep the foot on the gas!!!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

Doing this without the crowd in our favor as well.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2017)

MX5HIGH said:


> Anyone doubt FROMM now?



Meh. That wasn't special. A grandma could have ran that one in! On a walker!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2017)

Come on D hammer down!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2017)

Let's

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2017)

Don't need to let up now.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 30, 2017)

Fire butch!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 30, 2017)

LOok at that Tennessee neck beard


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2017)

Is vomitnation in full meltdown yet????


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2017)

Throwback said:


> LOok at that Tennessee neck beard



My brother said you can tell he's from Tennessee.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 30, 2017)

It's been a long time since we've seen this kind of intensity all around.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 30, 2017)

Echoes of mark richt talking a knee at halftime


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2017)

Vol fans booing their team big time.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2017)

We do get the ball first in the second half. I had no problem taking a knee in that situation.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 30, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Echoes of mark richt talking a knee at halftime



I don't blame them for not wanting to risk any more injuries in that cow pasture of a field.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 30, 2017)

That's not booing. That's the sound of Butch filing his unemployment insurance claim.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

I wished they'd tried to throw a bomb just to see if we could end the half with another score.


----------



## antharper (Sep 30, 2017)

Has waterspout already disappeared !!!


----------



## antharper (Sep 30, 2017)

Throwback said:


> LOok at that Tennessee neck beard



Is that bucknasty ???


----------



## steve woodall (Sep 30, 2017)

Time to lace up the hobnail boots.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2017)

I am still not breathing easy. In fact I am nervous. We played good ball in the first half.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Vol fans booing their team big time.



They were saying Booooooooooooooootch!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

If we keep this going, I don't think Butch makes it off the field before he's canned. Those Tenn State Troopers better be ready because this crowd may come after ole Butch.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2017)

Got a half to go and a lot can happen in one half.


----------



## Horns (Sep 30, 2017)

Is BN83 impressed now?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2017)

We can't, and I emphasize CAN'T take our foot off the gas........ we need to GATA all second half!!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 30, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I am still not breathing easy. In fact I am nervous. We played good ball in the first half.



Yep, UGA had UT dominated last year and let them come back.  I'll wait until it gets to 38-0 before I breathe easy.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2017)

Horns said:


> Is BN83 impressed now?



No sir he won't be. Oh I think that was him with the neck beard......


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2017)

Y'all reckon Slayer knows what the score is?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2017)

I think it was about two years ago and they scored two TD with like a minute to go in the first half.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2017)

2 more quarters! Come on Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2017)

Let's

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Y'all reckon Slayer knows what the score is?



Sure he does. He's sitting in some East Ga sports dive trying to decide if he should hunt or stay and watch the game.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Sure he does. He's sitting in some East Ga sports dive trying to decide if he should hunt or stay and watch the game.



He would have to be because remember he doesn't get any cell coverage at his hunting property.......


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2017)

Forgot to mention, Dawgs going for 800th win today!

Let's

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2017)

Let's go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 30, 2017)

Goodness!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> He would have to be because remember he doesn't get any cell coverage at his hunting property.......



Well he did this am because he posted in the LFTT thread and said he was hunting a food plot on a power line.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

Good strip D.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2017)

They gonna review this, but the ball was definitely out before he hit the ground.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Well he did this am because he posted in the LFTT thread and said he was hunting a food plot on a power line.



I stand corrected.


----------



## antharper (Sep 30, 2017)

Our defense is relentless !


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2017)

Keep butch!!!!!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

Get hammering them!!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 30, 2017)

Where's all the 10rc fans?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2017)

Lol.  What a call.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

Bad call. Nauta hit him in the shoulder pads.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2017)

Man they need to finish these drives. Put the nail in coffin!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2017)

toolmkr20 said:


> Bad call. Nauta hit him in the shoulder pads.



Isn't that like one of them Nascar yellow flags with 5 laps to go......... you know break Georgia ' s momentum. .......... just saying


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2017)

Let's

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 30, 2017)

Do y'all think we might see Eason in this game?


----------



## antharper (Sep 30, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Where's all the 10rc fans?



They planting food plots


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Isn't that like one of them Nascar yellow flags with 5 laps to go......... you know break Georgia ' s momentum. .......... just saying



Yep.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

Finally a holding call. It only took 3 quarters.


----------



## antharper (Sep 30, 2017)

Ol Butch sure looks worried !


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 30, 2017)

fishnguy said:


> Do y'all think we might see Eason in this game?



Maybe on the sideline filling out transfer papers!!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 30, 2017)

Somebody slap the taste out of Gary's mouth so he will stop with the stupidity


----------



## Throwback (Sep 30, 2017)

Jetjockey said:


> Maybe on the sideline filling out transfer papers!!



He will probably be a heisman candidate in the PAC 12. 
He's a scrub here


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2017)

Jetjockey said:


> Maybe on the sideline filling out transfer papers!!



Why?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2017)

Oh Look a little liberal shows up......... hey JJ.....


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

He might be concussed. He hit that knoggin pretty good. Hope he's ok.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2017)

toolmkr20 said:


> Finally a holding call. It only took 3 quarters.



They paid UT back for that mistake.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 30, 2017)

Jetjockey said:


> Maybe on the sideline filling out transfer papers!!



Would he go back west coast or Notre Dame? Any other?


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 30, 2017)

Throwback said:


> He will probably be a heisman candidate in the PAC 12.
> He's a scrub here



And that's why he was recruited so hard by the two schools in WA where he's from!  Everyone in WA knew about him, that's probably one reason he didn't stay in state.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 30, 2017)

Nessler said it! Can we go there yet? Dare
I say it? "Junkyard Dawgs"


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2017)

We need to get at least a FG out of this. I will take a TD.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2017)

Alright offense let sustain a drive now!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

Good slide Fromm.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 30, 2017)

Run that play!


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 30, 2017)

Talking about the possibility of Eason leaving now.  If Fromm doesn't get hurt, there's no reason for season to stay.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2017)

Td!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

TD Michel!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2017)

Turn out the lights, the party's over.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2017)

Bout time!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 30, 2017)

Told y'all. Not the same GEORGIA


----------



## tcward (Sep 30, 2017)

Curb stomping is on!


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2017)

Excuse me, If I wait a while to celebrate.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2017)

Ut gettin' kicked in the Vols right now!  

31-0 All Dawgs! 

Let's

GO DAWGS!


----------



## steve woodall (Sep 30, 2017)

Stadium is starting to empty out.


----------



## tcward (Sep 30, 2017)

Ol Butchs’ face ain’t too red today...he must know he is done.


----------



## steve woodall (Sep 30, 2017)

UT is starting to put in a lot of subs, they're tapping out.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 30, 2017)

Unicoi hasn't posted either. Must not be cell service in the stadium?!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

I say run the score up for payback over the last couple years.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Turn out the lights, the party's over.





steve woodall said:


> Stadium is starting to empty out.



They say that all good things must end.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

Oh yea, leave the first string D in there to go for the shut out.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2017)

Best thing about this is I have had not had to listen to Rocky Top since the game started.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 30, 2017)

toolmkr20 said:


> I say run the score up for payback over the last couple years.



Need to get Cubb in the end zone!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 30, 2017)

Negadawgs say this one will be close......lol


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2017)

What was that?


----------



## Throwback (Sep 30, 2017)

Put Gary on the breathalyzer he keeps calling the teams Missouri


----------



## Throwback (Sep 30, 2017)

toolmkr20 said:


> I say run the score up for payback over the last couple years.



Yep.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2017)

This is the best day of my life!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 30, 2017)

Tennessee starting fights


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 30, 2017)

He threw a punch you dummies.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 30, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> This is the best day of my life!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2017)

TD Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2017)

Touchdown!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2017)

TD Dawgs! Let's go for 2!

Let's

GO DAWGS!


----------



## bullgator (Sep 30, 2017)

Kirby has Georgia playing like a complete team.

Time for FootLongDawg to blow out the candles.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2017)

Good ol Rocky Top...

Man I hate you Vols!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2017)

I wish they would find somewhere other than a UGA game to use Danielson.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2017)

Good ole Rocky Top! Come on guys, sing it with me.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

I don't think he should've been ejected for that. More chicken fighting then anything.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> This is the best day of my life!



There he is! You do have cell coverage!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2017)

38-0 Dawgs   

Let's

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 30, 2017)

All you negative dawgs,the richt era is over,Kirby don't take the foot off the gas


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 30, 2017)

Fromm, Michel, Herrien all got TD's but not Chubb.  I never saw a 38-0 game this late.  I thought the Dawgs would win and the defense would dominate, but the dawgs depth just is wearing UT down.  UGa is missing it's best interior defender in Thompson.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 30, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Good ole Rocky Top! Come on guys, sing it with me.



Nothing but a bunch of banjo picking rock eaters
In them 10rc hills
They don't keep their wedding vows 
And they don't pay their bills....


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 30, 2017)

I hope they hold them scoreless.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Sep 30, 2017)

I REALLY REALLY want a shutout lol


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 30, 2017)

No eason was 2 steps out of bounds, Rice hit him in bounds.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> There he is! You do have cell coverage!!!



I came home to watch this game!!!!!! It was worth the gas money!!!

I'm dancing in my house right now.. wife just left cause she didn't want to hear it!!


----------



## dfhooked (Sep 30, 2017)

This is awesome. The D is for real. Gooooooo Dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2017)

Good ol Rocky Flop!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2017)

Parish just laid that scumbag out!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I wish they would find somewhere other than a UGA game to use Danielson.



I agree. I wish he would've left with Lundquist.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 30, 2017)

We gonna see what Eason can do.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2017)

Can we say "Junk Yard Dawgs"?


----------



## tcward (Sep 30, 2017)

Tee off time! What a great bunch to do that to!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2017)

Now I will breath easy.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2017)

This game needs to hurry up and end. The magic hour is almost here.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I came home to watch this game!!!!!! It was worth the gas money!!!
> 
> I'm dancing in my house right now.. wife just left cause she didn't want to hear it!!



Enjoy! I know I am! Kirby got us a ball team now!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 30, 2017)

We R Deep!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2017)

Good ole Voltards!!! 

We're about to score again!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 30, 2017)

Holyfield is running hard, auditioning for next year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Enjoy! I know I am! Kirby got us a ball team now!!!





Life couldn't be better!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2017)

Voltards with their chins on the wall!,


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 30, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> This is the best day of my life!



happy for you.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 30, 2017)

dogs keepin my pix perfect


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2017)

Oh my God.... There is going to be some Threads destroyed on Monday!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2017)

Slayer is doing the bucknasty shuffle!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2017)

Now Slayer, you know you don't want to rub it in.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2017)

Bucknasty, your Avatar is going to be mine for 9 months!!!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 30, 2017)

Run the clock Kirby Smart!!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 30, 2017)

Eason passed over a wide open guy


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

Once again no touch on his passes.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Now Slayer, you know you don't want to rub it in.



Nah.... I'll be nice...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2017)

Twiggbuster said:


> Run the clock Kirby Smart!!



Wrong!!! Do not let off the gas!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2017)

41-0

Don't that look good.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 30, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Slayer is doing the bucknasty shuffle!!!!!!



Please tell me it's not done clothing optional.


----------



## steve woodall (Sep 30, 2017)

Do we onside kick here?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

Fromm will be the starter the rest of the year. He just gives them the better chance for victory in my opinion. Second year in and Eason still cannot grasp touch throws.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2017)

Twiggbuster said:


> Run the clock Kirby Smart!!





Browning Slayer said:


> Wrong!!! Do not let off the gas!



Send the Voltards back to the pits of Hades!!!

41-0!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2017)

elfiii said:


> This game needs to hurry up and end. The magic hour is almost here.



Get a big one, Dawg bro! 



Browning Slayer said:


> Nah.... I'll be nice...



Riiiiiiiiiight!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2017)

Why is Kneeland's stands empty?


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2017)

Booch is probably headed to the ESPN set with Chizik.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2017)

This D has awesome speed.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 30, 2017)

Gonna take a lot of paint to tone down that red face !!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 30, 2017)

University of Tennessee may have a thread in the Employee Wanted/Job Needed section here tonight.

Sure is a lot of vacancy in the stands right now.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 30, 2017)

yall gonna get butch fired


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2017)

Not even close.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2017)

Shutout in Knoxville!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2017)

We gave them 4 quarters of Hob Nail Boots.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

Was Kirby throwing the "V" to the fans?


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2017)

ClemsonRangers said:


> yall gonna get butch fired


Butch gonna get himself fired.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2017)

Lord I love it......I swear kirby was throwing the V .....

Lol


----------



## steve woodall (Sep 30, 2017)

The most impressive part is how dominant Georgia was even with the sloppiness in the first half. If they get some stuff tightened up they are going to be a tough game for anybody.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 30, 2017)

NO rocky top song today


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2017)

Rocky Fromm!!!!!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2017)

Man couldn't find the remote.to turn that stupid UT commercial off.......


----------



## antharper (Sep 30, 2017)

Great game , now u can stick one Elfi !


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2017)

41-0 Dawgs! 

What a but whoopin'!  

Keep it going, Dawgs!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 30, 2017)

I think the SECe was put on notice the last two weeks. What say you?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2017)

Puhleese don't fire Butch.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2017)

JJ, hope your ankle heals ups.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 30, 2017)

I hadn't read all the other posts and don't know if it's already been mentioned, but the Georgia D looks like the second coming of Erk Russell.  This may be your year.  Well done on wiping out the Vols !!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2017)

41-0 against the Voltards!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2017)

Bucknasty just sent me this selfie and said he'll be on later once the swelling goes down!  








GO DAWGS!


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 30, 2017)

Those inbreds were too busy looking for their cousins they forgot to look for the ball


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2017)

Another complete game. They are improving every week. A rocky start today but they got in the groove and stayed there.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2017)

Voltards...


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Bucknasty just sent me this selfie and said he'll be on later once the swelling goes down!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 30, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Another complete game. They are improving every week. A rocky start today but they got in the groove and stayed there.



Once the line and Fromm got settled it was all over. I was pretty worried at first. The line was pretty bad to start it off, but the junkyard dawgs showed up


----------



## Throwback (Sep 30, 2017)

Where's all the vol fans


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Where's all the vol fans



There aren't any anymore.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2017)

Dawgs earn victory # 800 today!   

If we can ever get our passing game in gear, look out! 

Total Domination by the Dawgs!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 30, 2017)

Best birthday eva.  I'm not usually a hard partier(anymore) but tonight I am going to destroy myself


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 30, 2017)

daily volsux


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> Best birthday eva.  I'm not usually a hard partier(anymore) but tonight I am going to destroy myself



Happy for ya, bro!  Best BD present eva!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2017)

Craigs List ad - for sale. One small brick wall. Will fit in a Yugo. Decent condition but needs work. Need new head coaching job obo. Txt Butch.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> Best birthday eva.  I'm not usually a hard partier(anymore) but tonight I am going to destroy myself



Hope you are having a blast Footlong!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 30, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> Best birthday eva.  I'm not usually a hard partier(anymore) but tonight I am going to destroy myself



thats beautiful.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 30, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Hope you are having a blast Footlong!



Your wish is my command


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2017)

Still just sitting here soaking in what just happened in Knoxville.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2017)

I had to check out Volnation. It was hilarious. They kept repeating, how good their defense was playing.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 30, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Still just sitting here soaking in what just happened in Knoxville.



curb stomp a couple of vols on the way to the truck charlie.


----------



## GA native (Sep 30, 2017)

13-1, I called it before the season.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> curb stomp a couple of vols on the way to the truck charlie.



That would not be fair.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Still just sitting here soaking in what just happened in Knoxville.



And that is why I'm done posting... I don't want to get banned! See you boys later!!

Voltards!!!! 41-0!!!

Tune in Monday.. And everyone will see my wrath!!

Kirby Era is here!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 30, 2017)

Hope Butch doesn't have any loose bricks laying around near his trailer.


----------



## turkeyhuntinfool (Sep 30, 2017)

WASHINGTON - The White House announced this evening that Butch Jones has been named Director of the Federal Emergency Managament Agency (FEMA) after successfully evacuating 107,000 people in under two hours.


----------



## saltysenior (Sep 30, 2017)

GA native said:


> 13-1, I called it before the season.



who is the ''1'' ???


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 30, 2017)

Great win.  I continue to be impressed by our defense and our young guys on offense.  GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 30, 2017)

Congrats Dogs


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 30, 2017)

Man being there today was great. Watching tons of Vols leaving at halftime and then trying to start fights at the end was great. When UT came on the field I've never heard a fan base boo a coach like they did. We need to use the TE's more in the flats and over the top of the LB's.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 30, 2017)

Water Swat said:


> UT by 2. with a late field goal.
> 
> They're not your 3-7 Notre Dame competition. And Miss St has been a laughing stock to the SEC for years. Not sure why those 2 wins have suddenly brought them up to  unbeatable status. Go Vols





MCBUCK said:


> So, waterspout, tell us more about watching your first season of football last year....You do know that this is a new season that started a few weeks ago. Here, let me help some...
> 
> ND 3-1 avg scoring 42 .00 ppg  Pts def 20.
> UT 3-1 avg scoring  30.20 ppg Pts def 20.75
> ...




Where'd that cat get off to man?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Where'd that cat get off to man?





Back to the Trailer park... Just like the majority of Voltards did at half time..


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 1, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Back to the Trailer park... Just like the majority of Voltards did at half time..



That's just funny right there.


----------



## poohbear (Oct 1, 2017)

What sweet revenge for Nick Chubb don't you know he feels great after his injury last time


----------



## cramer (Oct 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs

I gotta go read back - 16 pages


----------



## cramer (Oct 1, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Nessler said it! Can we go there yet? Dare
> I say it? "Junkyard Dawgs"



^^^
This


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2017)

It was a great W. Now go destroy Vandy!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 1, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> It was a great W. Now go destroy Vandy!



I agree, the DAWGS have played well, just keep it up DAWGS!!!!!

GO!!!!!DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> It was a great W. Now go destroy Vandy!



wont happen. bama beat you to it. just show up for the win.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> wont happen. bama beat you to it. just show up for the win.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 1, 2017)

saltysenior said:


> who is the ''1'' ???



we could have a loss or 2 before seasons end...gates, gnats or barners.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2017)

deerbandit said:


> Man being there today was great. Watching tons of Vols leaving at halftime and then trying to start fights at the end was great. When UT came on the field I've never heard a fan base boo a coach like they did. We need to use the TE's more in the flats and over the top of the LB's.



Yes, but they were fighting with each other! 
 Wish i could show the video somebody tweeted but too much profanity. Lets just say the shirtless guy in the checkerboard overalls looked to be getting the worst of it.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 1, 2017)

I watched the game at deer camp. The dawgs are for real. I hope CKS sticks with Fromm.


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 1, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Back to the Trailer park... Just like the majority of Voltards did at half time..



Didnt go anywhere. And NOT a vol fan at all. Just like messing wkth dog fans every year as they get confident that this is "The year", only to have hopes dashed by a less talented team and then watch them scream for half the coaching staffs jobs.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 1, 2017)

Water Swat said:


> Didnt go anywhere. And NOT a vol fan at all. Just like messing wkth dog fans every year as they get confident that this is "The year", only to have hopes dashed by a less talented team and then watch them scream for half the coaching staffs jobs.



Ok, so what you're saying is that based on your vast college football knowledge regarding the Georgia Bulldawgs and their history, you have ascertained that this information and your superior sports reasoning led you to the conclusion that Kirby Smart will maintain the exact same reactions of the previous  coaching staff. Makes perfect sense to me! That also makes it pretty safe to say that you missed the complete coaching staff overhaul that Georgia went through. Oh! Ok! Dang. And I thought Georgia went that culture change and might win a game or two. Thanks for making sure all us misinformed Georgia fans have our heads on straight.


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 1, 2017)

Best of luck. Boys playing a game obviously has more impact on the outcome of your days, and self worth. I hope all your dreams come true. Just having some fun.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2017)

Congrats Dwag fans on a BIG  W !!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2017)

Water Swat said:


> Best of luck. Boys playing a game obviously has more impact on the outcome of your days, and self worth. I hope all your dreams come true. Just having some fun.



Some would call that trolling... You never did answer as to why you are in a place that you refer to as a "dump"..


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2017)

Water Swat said:


> Best of luck. Boys playing a game obviously has more impact on the outcome of your days, and self worth. I hope all your dreams come true. Just having some fun.



Maybe you did not notice, but this is the Sports forum. What do you suggest we talk about. Football is something we can sit back and enjoy or not. Most of the peeps in here have lives, which includes jobs, raising a family, & paying their bills, that take up most of their time. I am sure none of us, think that football, has much to do with the rest of our lives. At least we are very vocal, about we pull for. We don't hide behind, "I am not a ------- fan. Insert any team you don't like in the blanks.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 1, 2017)

Thin. Skin.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Congrats Dwag fans on a BIG  W !!!



Touché. I'll take that with every 41 point smacking we give.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2017)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 1, 2017)

I had a long reply written out about, how this is  my favorite week of the CFB season and how miserable it is to be a VOL fan this season,  but I think it's obvious. I bleed orange,  but I will not watch another game this year. I hope this butt whipping gets the ADs ball rolling for a new hire.  I was on the fence last year and tried to be supportive of my team and probably even came off with a little homerisim, but the injuries last year was a legit reason for lack of concern. This year everything is glaring. Had a few too many,  but I guess I just wanted to say good game and in a way,  I'm kinda happy it happened.  Now I have no idea who I'll pull for in the SECCG between yall and Bama.  Maybe the earth will open and swallow them all!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 1, 2017)

There's always next year Bucky, trust me, I've said it to myself countless times as a DAWG fan. At least now you don't have any good excuses for missing weekend hunting


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 1, 2017)

Thanks Silver, I listened to the game so enjoyed the highlights.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2017)

Hey Bucky, every team at some point goes through these difficult times. Obviously, Georgia has a long history of sucking too. Y'all will get back on track at UT, I truly believe that. Heck, y'all still could win out and slip into the SEC championship game this year. I wouldn't count y'all out just yet, still a lot to play for. I know it looks bad right now, but you know better days are ahead. UT will find the right coach and have them boys playing UT football once again.

I know exactly how you feel right now Bucknasty. Just hang in there, y'all have a lot of football left to play!

Oh, and should we play Bama for the SEC championship, you can pull for us! 



GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Thanks Silver, I listened to the game so enjoyed the highlights.



Yes, sir!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 1, 2017)

Appreciate those of yall showing class. Maybe all Dawgs ain't that bad


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 1, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Hey Bucky, every team at some point goes through these difficult times. Obviously, Georgia has a long history of sucking too. Y'all will get back on track at UT, I truly believe that. Heck, y'all still could win out and slip into the SEC championship game this year. I wouldn't count y'all out just yet, still a lot to play for. I know it looks bad right now, but you know better days are ahead. UT will find the right coach and have them boys playing UT football once again.
> 
> I know exactly how you feel right now Bucknasty. Just hang in there, y'all have a lot of football left to play!
> 
> ...



We know exactly how he feels. Good post


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 1, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Hey Bucky, every team at some point goes through these difficult times. Obviously, Georgia has a long history of sucking too. Y'all will get back on track at UT, I truly believe that. Heck, y'all still could win out and slip into the SEC championship game this year. I wouldn't count y'all out just yet, still a lot to play for. I know it looks bad right now, but you know better days are ahead. UT will find the right coach and have them boys playing UT football once again.
> 
> I know exactly how you feel right now Bucknasty. Just hang in there, y'all have a lot of football left to play!
> 
> ...



Yep.  I've got a good buddy that always says when it comes to college football, things are never as good as the seem or as bad as they seem. Just give it time.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 1, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Appreciate those of yall showing class. Maybe all Dawgs ain't that bad



We gotta be able to win with as much class as you are showing in a loss.  Heck fire, I'll rib somebody a little bit, but a man has to know what the line is and not push too much.  We've all been there friend.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2017)

Hang in there Buck, we have all been through what you are experiencing now. Yall broke our hearts last year and we did the same to you this year.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> We gotta be able to win with as much class as you are showing in a loss.  Heck fire, I'll rib somebody a little bit, but a man has to know what the line is and not push too much.  We've all been there friend.



The team only get's 12 hours to enjoy a win! Time to move on and get ready to repay Vandy for beating us in Athens and let them know those days are over......


----------



## poohbear (Oct 2, 2017)

Yes, and Vandy has always played the Dawgs well, even when they wouldn't all that good, don't take em lightly




brownceluse said:


> The team only get's 12 hours to enjoy a win! Time to move on and get ready to repay Vandy for beating us in Athens and let them know those days are over......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I had a long reply written out about, how this is  my favorite week of the CFB season and how miserable it is to be a VOL fan this season,  but I think it's obvious. I bleed orange,  but I will not watch another game this year. I hope this butt whipping gets the ADs ball rolling for a new hire.  I was on the fence last year and tried to be supportive of my team and probably even came off with a little homerisim, but the injuries last year was a legit reason for lack of concern. This year everything is glaring. Had a few too many,  but I guess I just wanted to say good game and in a way,  I'm kinda happy it happened.  Now I have no idea who I'll pull for in the SECCG between yall and Bama.  Maybe the earth will open and swallow them all!





You'll get no sympathy from me! You talked smack all summer long last year and got humbled by season's end. You were looking at it through orange tinted glasses and that allowed me to lure you in and pounce on owning your Avatar! Call it not being classy or what, I don't care what ANY Vol thinks.. Vols are pathetic and they were even fighting themselves in the stands. I'm SOOOOOO glad it was the Dawgs that Broke you! And I hope it broke SOOOOOO many more Vols! I got nothing but more excitement watching your fans hang their little meth addicted heads on Saturday. Those toothless orange and white wearing Vols can go pound sand. I'm going to enjoy every single loss you have this year. And I'm going to start threads about it, just to rub it in to any of the Vols here. The scum in Knoxville is getting what they deserve! Ol fat Phil started this bad curse by ratting out Bama and I hope this curse lasts a lifetime! I hope it is so bad that they close the doors to Kneeland Stadium for good! There is no finer day than beating the Vols like a Cherokee Drum in their house! Listening to them Boo their coach and team while in the background you hear.. UGA... UGA.....UGA.......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2017)

poohbear said:


> Yes, and Vandy has always played the Dawgs well, even when they wouldn't all that good, don't take em lightly



Vandy never went up against a Bama 4-3 Pro style run defense when playing UGA before. I think we know how this one will turn out, if the UGA 'D' players keep their head in the game and don't take previous whippings of Vandy this season for granted.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 2, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Appreciate those of yall showing class. Maybe all Dawgs ain't that bad




Its hard to show class after seeing all those classless posters by UT students taking about Chubb's knees.  Good thing I wasn't there or I might have ended up on TV after seeing one of those!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Its hard to show class after seeing all those classless posters by UT students taking about Chubb's knees.  Good thing I wasn't there or I might have ended up on TV after seeing one of those!



Like these..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2017)

The signs were extremely classless, but it was good to watch Chubb get redemption and come close to setting a new UGA record in the process. 

I refuse to step down to the LOL's level and engage in such immature behavior.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> We gotta be able to win with as much class as you are showing in a loss.  Heck fire, I'll rib somebody a little bit, but a man has to know what the line is and not push too much.  We've all been there friend.



Don't I KNOW it !!! 





MudDucker said:


> Its hard to show class after seeing all those classless posters by UT students taking about Chubb's knees.  Good thing I wasn't there or I might have ended up on TV after seeing one of those!




I agree, those were absolutely classless signs.

The only way you would of ended up on TV was being carted off on a gurney . . 

Now go chase a Ambulance . .


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 2, 2017)

I, too, had a long post prepared, but I just don't have the heart to type it out. I only watched the first quarter, then I went to the woods and enjoyed the rest of my afternoon. It's good to see most of you guys showing class. The signs about Chubb were terribly distasteful. If you will notice, they were hanging at a frat house so not really surprised. Chubb is a class act, and I wish him the best. Good luck to the Dawgs this year. Hope you win it all.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I refuse to step down to the LOL's level and engage in such immature behavior.



Don't worry.... I got this covered..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2017)

Getting kinda old Slayerbro . .


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getting kinda old Slayerbro . .



Too bad.. 3 certain Vols on here carried on for over a week last year.. What goes around, comes around..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getting kinda old Slayerbro . .



He's obsessed. Or is it obese. I get those two confused.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Too bad.. 3 certain Vols on here carried on for over a week last year.. What goes around, comes around..





Alright then, I'll remember that when GT beats the Dwags and ruins their season !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's obsessed. Or is it obese. I get those two confused.





He could be both ???


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Alright then, I'll remember that when GT beats the Dwags and ruins their season !!!



I won't be in here crying for a pity party either like this..



BuckNasty83 said:


> Appreciate those of yall showing class. Maybe all Dawgs ain't that bad



When his actions were different last year!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's obsessed. Or is it obese. I get those two confused.





Hooked On Quack said:


> He could be both ???



Obsessed, yes... Obese, nope! Not even husky!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Obsessed, yes... Obese, nope! Not even husky!



I've never considered any midget to be "husky", but you do look cute in your little red beenie.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've never considered any midget to be "husky", but you do look cute in your little red beenie.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2017)

Poster above is a bad influence!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 2, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Like these..



I've honestly never seen those signs and that is a frat house,  not a good representation of Vol Nation. I have nothing but respect for players of Chubbs caliber.  And even when they are rivals,  I enjoy watching them play.  

You've heard me speak of leaving the past in the past, yes,  I admit, I was beating my chest a little last season.  But most of that was just to get under your's and a couple other guy's skin.  It got old fast and things get too carried away.  I come here to discuss sports without bias, for a little rib rubbing, etc. It took me a while to realize,  not everyone HERE, was like you. There have been times I've tried to be level headed with you,  but your incapable of sharing mutual respect with me,  which is fine.  Get your jabs in,  enjoy the win, kick us while we're down, and mock everything Vol related.  I learned to ignore you a long time ago,  so most of it won't be seen by me.  


For everyone else , who has either sent me pm's,  or openly expressed gratitude. Thank you


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I've honestly never seen those signs and that is a frat house,  not a good representation of Vol Nation. I have nothing but respect for players of Chubbs caliber.  And even when they are rivals,  I enjoy watching them play.
> 
> You've heard me speak of leaving the past in the past, yes,  I admit, I was beating my chest a little last season.  But most of that was just to get under your's and a couple other guy's skin.  It got old fast and things get too carried away.  I come here to discuss sports without bias, for a little rib rubbing, etc. It took me a while to realize,  not everyone HERE, was like you. There have been times I've tried to be level headed with you,  but your incapable of sharing mutual respect with me,  which is fine.  Get your jabs in,  enjoy the win, kick us while we're down, and mock everything Vol related.  I learned to ignore you a long time ago,  so most of it won't be seen by me.
> 
> ...



Don't worry, you can ignore me but what you won't be able to do is ignore the Avatar I'm giving you. You'll see it every time you post in the food plot forum!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've never considered any midget to be "husky", but you do look cute in your little red beenie.



looks like slayer to me.


----------



## weathermantrey (Oct 2, 2017)

If I were the Vols I would go after Troy's head football coach.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 2, 2017)

Put your thick skin on Bucky, you pretty much asked for what Slayer is giving out. 

GO!!!!!DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> If I were the Vols I would go after Troy's head football coach.



That's a good idea, but I don't think Neal is ready to end his career just yet.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's a good idea, but I don't think Neal is ready to end his career just yet.





I thought you were taking the high road..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 2, 2017)

nickel back said:


> Put your thick skin on Bucky, you pretty much asked for what Slayer is giving out.
> 
> GO!!!!!DAWGS!!!!!



I'm good


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2017)

Uncle Lou calls Voltalk and supports Lyle "Butch" Jones..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2017)

Uncle Lou comes to after the game..



> Kirby Smart should be wanted for Murder after killing Vol football...


----------



## elfiii (Oct 2, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> It took me a while to realize,  not everyone HERE, was like you.



Nobody here is like him. He's a one of a kind.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Nobody here is like him. He's a one of a kind.



I'll take that as a compliment.. I think...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## MudDucker (Oct 2, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Like these..



That's the ones!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The only way you would of ended up on TV was being carted off on a gurney . .
> 
> Now go chase a Ambulance . .



Boy, I'm down to my 200lb fighting weight and I'm ready to rumble!  

I know you are Techie fan, but I've already told you, I don't chase no ambulance, I already know where they are headed!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2017)

Enjoy the video!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Boy, I'm down to my 200lb fighting weight and I'm ready to rumble!
> 
> I know you are Techie fan, but I've already told you, I don't chase no ambulance, I already know where they are headed!



You'll have to forgive Quack. He is still sensitive to Attorney's after that nasty divorce at 15 years old, when his Sister left him and took him for half of all he would ever be worth.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You'll have to forgive Quack. He is still sensitive to Attorney's after that nasty divorce at 15 years old, when his Sister left him and took him for half of all he would ever be worth.



roll tide


----------



## elfiii (Oct 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You'll have to forgive Quack. He is still sensitive to Attorney's after that nasty divorce at 15 years old, when his Sister left him and took him for half of all he would ever be worth.



$18.43 was a lot of money back then.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2017)

elfiii said:


> $18.43 was a lot of money back then.



I try not to talk about what someone might be worth on the open forums. But since you went there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Boy, I'm down to my 200lb fighting weight and I'm ready to rumble!
> 
> I know you are Techie fan, but I've already told you, I don't chase no ambulance, I already know where they are headed!







Rest of ya'll need to quit tawkin 'bout my sista . .


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I try not to talk about what someone might be worth on the open forums. But since you went there.



thugs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rest of ya'll need to quit tawkin 'bout my sista . .



Still a painful subject huh?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rest of ya'll need to quit tawkin 'bout my sista . .


----------

